# 12V DC prop controller?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Does anyone know of a 12V DC prop controller? I've got an idea for adding a prop to my hearse, but want to try and do it all with 12 volt without using an inverter.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

Fright Ideas makes 12v controllers (FI-103 no audio, FI-104 audio...and at the high end BooBox) also Fright props sells inexpensive ones...links for both
http://frightideas.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=9&zenid=eb144af4626ad4886b207fc45b564b57
http://www.frightprops.com/FrightProps/props/category.asp?ID=9


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

EFX TEK controlers

http://www.efx-tek.com/topics/prop-1.html


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

So I can power the F103, F104, or the EFX-TEK with a 12V battery?


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

not sure if the BooBox products can go off a battery. But know for certain the EXF products can use a battery.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

This controller -

http://www.digitalsl.com/products/automation/tr/timersandrelays.html

says it runs on a 9VDC source. A set of 9 volt batteries in parallel would probably give you a reasonable run time.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Otaku said:


> This controller -
> 
> http://www.digitalsl.com/products/automation/tr/timersandrelays.html
> 
> says it runs on a 9VDC source. A set of 9 volt batteries in parallel would probably give you a reasonable run time.


Would there be a way to limit the 12V in the car with a resistor or something (i'm electronic ignorant) so I wouldn't even need the 9v batteries?


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

joker said:


> So I can power the F103, F104, or the EFX-TEK with a 12V battery?


The FI-103 or FI-104 you can run directly off the car battery. I got a buddy who runs his air horns using a FI-103


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

The Creepster said:


> The FI-103 or FI-104 you can run directly off the car battery. I got a buddy who runs his air horns using a FI-103


Any idea how he made the power connection? 
I use a couple of F-105's, and they have what looks like a pc power supply type cord. Not sure if the 103 and 104 are the same way though.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

joker said:


> Any idea how he made the power connection?
> I use a couple of F-105's, and they have what looks like a pc power supply type cord. Not sure if the 103 and 104 are the same way though.


The FI-105 uses a IEC connector..3 prong 110 a/c. The FI-103 and FI-104 use a 12v D/C power supply connector. I will ask him how he wired it, and get back to you.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Maybe I should use something like this Remote Controlled 12v DC Relay Switch instead of a prop controller.

Not sure how many amps a wiper motor pulls so I might want to use a hard wired relay as well.


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

joker said:


> Maybe I should use something like this Remote Controlled 12v DC Relay Switch instead of a prop controller.
> 
> Not sure how many amps a wiper motor pulls so I might want to use a hard wired relay as well.


Ok all you have to do to run a FI-103 or 104 is what I thought. Take a old D/C power supply...or go buy one or use the one that comes with the pico-boo's. Cut the wall plug end off....keep the wire and pico-boo plug side and hard wire it off of that. That whats my buddy did when he wired his pico-boo to run "Train" air horns on his vehicle

most wiper motors pull only couple of amps. What are you working on? That set up looks like you would have to push once to turn on the prop on then push it to turn off again. Sounds like you need to figure out what exactly you want your prop to do. If you want any kind of programmable prop or might use it another way down the road you might not want to go that way.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

The Creepster said:


> Ok all you have to do to run a FI-103 or 104 is what I thought. Take a old D/C power supply...or go buy one or use the one that comes with the pico-boo's. Cut the wall plug end off....keep the wire and pico-boo plug side and hard wire it off of that. That whats my buddy did when he wired his pico-boo to run "Train" air horns on his vehicle
> 
> most wiper motors pull only couple of amps. What are you working on? That set up looks like you would have to push once to turn on the prop on then push it to turn off again. Sounds like you need to figure out what exactly you want your prop to do. If you want any kind of programmable prop or might use it another way down the road you might not want to go that way.


Sounds easy enough.

Really all I want the prop to do is smack the door glass with a foam filled latex hand or head and then reset. I guess I could get a little more creative and add light and sound, but don't think it'll add much to the startle.

This is mainly for my own personal enjoyment and tormenting looky-loo's


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

joker said:


> Sounds easy enough.
> 
> Really all I want the prop to do is smack the door glass with a foam filled latex hand or head and then reset. I guess I could get a little more creative and add light and sound, but don't think it'll add much to the startle.
> 
> This is mainly for my own personal enjoyment and tormenting looky-loo's


Cool....Me personally I would want more options for later down the road..because what \works now and what you want later are completely different especially when it comes to prop building. I would get the FI-104 so you don't have to cycle "on" then "off"...plus sound. Just hook up a simple trigger or go "big time" and get a wireless trigger set up (Fright Ideas makes a real good one I use 2 of them in my haunt for 2 years now...no problems and work every time). Good Luck and I hope this helped


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

joker said:


> Sounds easy enough.
> 
> Really all I want the prop to do is smack the door glass with a foam filled latex hand or head and then reset. I guess I could get a little more creative and add light and sound, but don't think it'll add much to the startle.
> 
> This is mainly for my own personal enjoyment and tormenting looky-loo's


Cool....Me personally I would want more options for later down the road..because what works now and what you want later are completely different especially when it comes to prop building. I would get the FI-104 so you don't have to cycle "on" then "off"...plus sound. Just hook up a simple trigger or go "big time" and get a wireless trigger set up (Fright Ideas makes a real good one I use 2 of them in my haunt for 2 years now...no problems and work every time). Good Luck and I hope this helped


----------

